# Smoky Black or? Answer coming soon!



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Subbing. Im stumped.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no clue on him...but he's still gorgeous!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sticking to my answer of black!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing he is indeed smokey black.

E/e, aa, Cr/cr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I vote he's brown with a cream gene in there somewhere.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I vote smoky black  He's definitely a cutie!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Following. I say..... Don't know colours. Haha


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Smokey brown or smokey black


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Results are in! He is....











E/e a/a Cr/N - Smoky Black!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was just going to guess either smokey black or brown! Lol

I am also testing my 'black' horse to see if she is black or brown... samples are sent in as of Friday, and I am awaiting results!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

How cool  I kept looking at the pictures and second guessing myself- it's nice to know for sure!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very good to know! I guess maybe that explains the hazel colored eyes?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

